# Hands on Video review  foan HTP tig machine.



## Rbeckett (Feb 20, 2013)

Jody at welding tips and tricks,com has finally gotten Jeff to give him a machine to do a review.  If you follow Jody he has already reviewed  the Everlast machines as well as Miller, and Lincoln.  Jody has a pretty good approach and tries to duplicate actual conditions rather than sterile and clean lab conditions,  If you are looking for a Tig machine anytime soon, you owe it to yourself to watch this 10 minute video.  I haven't seen all of it yet but I know Jody will give it a fair and unbiased test before he is done and pronounces it a good or bad deal.  
Bob


----------

